# Who is the CEO of BMW?



## delimpitservice (11 mo ago)

*Oliver Zipse* (born 7 February 1964) is a German manager who has been serving as Chairman of the Board of Management (CEO) of BMW since 16 August 2019.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Uhhhh ?


----------

